#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Macro to access embedded excel object

## SUPPO_USN

Hello Excel/PowerPoint folks,

 I am running PowerPoint 2010 and while I'm ok with general usage, I'm not as familiar with the inner workings as I am with Excel. From what I've Googled, there is no longer a Record Macro option in PP 2010 so my main method of learning is not available in PowerPoint. 

 In my current presentation, I have multiple slides with embedded Excel spreadsheets (Insert -> Table -> Excel Spreadsheet).  Multiple people will be updating each slide and there's no guarantee they'll refocus the cells to "A1" to ensue the correct information is displayed when the presentation runs. 

What I want to do is create a macro that will go through each slide and set the focus of each embedded excel sheet to cell "A1" to ensure when the presentation runs the information I want displayed is in frame. 

Can anyone provide any assistance or direction in this (I'm assuming/hoping) simple Macro?

 r/

 SUPPO

----------


## SUPPO_USN

So I have the below code that will find the embedded excel object and will change the value of the cell indicated in .Range:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I'm still having issues if I have cell AB400 displayed, I can't get it to move the screen display to cell A1.  I've tried .Select, .SetFocus .Show and a few others but either nothing happens or I get an error. 

for .Select I get the error: "Run-Time Error '1004' Select method of Range failed"

any suggestions are appreciated.

----------

